# JavaScript MMO Strategy Game



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2016)

Found this the otherday and thought it worth a share.

Been playing it a little while and found it right good fun.

Its called Screeps. 

You play by writing JavaScript that controls your units AI. There are all sorts of different units, works that gather resources, military, healers, builders.

I think the best thing is the dynamic, you write your scripts and you can modify them as your wathcing, then leave it. Come back and see if your AI defence was strong enough to fend off attacks from other users, or find out your resource management wasn't upto scratch and you have no more resources. Good fun.

https://screeps.com/

Their demo video


----------

